# sqlite mit Viual Studio?



## lordfritte (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe hier ein kleines C++ sqlite-Beispielprogramm was sich mit Visual Studio 2005 Compilieren möchte.
Ich habe die sqlite3.h und die zugehörige lib in das selbe Verzeichnis kopiert wo auch sich auch die main.cpp befindet.
Die lib habe ich in den Projekteinstellungen hinzugefügt, wenn ich das Programm Compiliere bekomme ich einen Haufen Fehler:

Programm:

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include "sqlite3.h"

int main(int argc, char **argv){

    sqlite3 *db;            //Datenbank Zeiger
    sqlite3_stmt *stmt, *stmt2;     //Statement Zeiger

    //Datenbank öffnen oder neu erstellen
	if (SQLITE_OK != sqlite3_open_v2("C:\\Datenbank.db", &db, 0, 0)) {
        printf("Fehler beim Oeffnen der Datenbank: %s", sqlite3_errmsg(db));
    }

    //Bytecode Programm aus der SQL Anfrage erstellen
    if (SQLITE_OK != sqlite3_prepare_v2(db, "SELECT * FROM Mitarbeiter", -1, &stmt, 0)) {
        //Ausgabe von Fehler (z.B. bei Syntaxfehlern)
        printf("Fehler beim Vorbereiten der SQL Anfrage: %s", sqlite3_errmsg(db));
    } else {
        sqlite3_prepare_v2(db, "SELECT COUNT(*) FROM Mitarbeiter", -1, &stmt2, 0);
        sqlite3_step(stmt2);

        //Solange Datensätze zurückgegeben werden
        printf("Datensaetze: %d\n", sqlite3_column_int(stmt2, 0));
        while (SQLITE_ROW == sqlite3_step(stmt)) {

            //Werte aus Spalten 2 und 3 ausgeben (Index startet bei 0)
            printf("%s - %s %s\n", sqlite3_column_text(stmt, 0), sqlite3_column_text(stmt, 2), sqlite3_column_text(stmt, 1));

            /* Bei weiterer Verarbeitung der Werte kann man mit
            *        int sqlite3_column_bytes(sqlite3_stmt*, int iCol);
            *  die Größe des Rückgabewerts in Bytes bestimmen. */
        }
    }

    //Statement löschen
    sqlite3_finalize(stmt);
    sqlite3_finalize(stmt2);

    //Datenbank schließen
    sqlite3_close(db);

    return 0;
}
```

Fehler:

```
Fehler	1	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "___fixunsdfdi" in Funktion "_sqlite3_value_text".	d:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\sqliteTest\sqlite3_5_0.lib	1	
Fehler	2	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "___divdi3" in Funktion "_seekJournalHdr".	d:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\sqliteTest\sqlite3_5_0.lib	1	
Fehler	3	error LNK2001: Nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "___divdi3".	d:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\sqliteTest\sqlite3_5_0.lib	1	
Fehler	4	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "___umoddi3" in Funktion "_vxprintf".	d:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\sqliteTest\sqlite3_5_0.lib	1	
Fehler	5	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "___udivdi3" in Funktion "_vxprintf".	d:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\sqliteTest\sqlite3_5_0.lib	1	
Fehler	6	error LNK2019: Verweis auf nicht aufgelöstes externes Symbol "___moddi3" in Funktion "_sqlite3VdbeExec".	d:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\sqliteTest\sqlite3_5_0.lib	1	
Fehler	7	fatal error LNK1120: 5 nicht aufgelöste externe Verweise.	D:\Dokumente\Visual Studio 2005\Projects\C++\sqliteTest\Debug\sqliteTest.exe
```

Ich bekomme mit Visual Studio auch die Lib nicht gebaut, ich habe jeden Schritt dieser Anleitung befolgt.
Beim Compilieren von ico bekomme ich 5 Fehler:

```
Fehler	1	fatal error U1077: "e:\dev\src\icu\source\extra\uconv\..\..\..\bin\genrb.EXE": Rckgabe-Code "0xc0000135"	NMAKE	
Fehler	2	error PRJ0019: Ein Tool hat einen Fehlercode aus folgender Quelle zurckgegeben: "Ein benutzerdefinierter Buildschritt wird ausgefhrt."	uconv	
Fehler	3	fatal error LNK1181: Eingabedatei "../../../lib/icuuc.lib" kann nicht geffnet werden.	letest	
Fehler	4	fatal error U1077: ""e:\dev\src\icu\bin\icupkg"": Rckgabe-Code "0xc0000135"	NMAKE	
Fehler	5	error PRJ0019: Ein Tool hat einen Fehlercode aus folgender Quelle zurckgegeben: "Die Makefile-Projektaktionen werden ausgefhrt."	makedata
```

Gibt es die Lib nicht schon fertig gebaut?


----------



## klein611 (11. November 2010)

Zwar etwas spät aber besser spät als nie^^. Hatte das gleiche Problem. 
Die lib ist im Anhang.


----------

